# Civil Service Scores released Today



## Southside

This afternoon we all can view our scores online......hope you all did well...let us know how you all made out!!!!!!!:FT:


----------



## john77

Where did you hear that from? I just checked and it still says "Exam Held". It also says that updates are made in the morning.


----------



## Southside

John...if you took the extra 10 seconds to look on the link to the right...you would find this...

*2005 Police Officer Exam Status*

The scores for the 2005 Police Officer exam will be mailed on September 2, 2005. Your overall exam score will be accessible on-line in the afternoon of :jump: Wednesday, August 31st(this is today John):jump: . Select menu option 2 after you log into the system to see your score.

Applicants will then have 17 days to request answer sheet reviews be conducted on the exam answer sheet and to appeal their experience score, if applicable. The eligible list will be established on November 1, 2005 after the current list expires on October 31, 2005. You can use our Standings & On-line Applicant Information System (Applicant Record Information Site) to check your exam results after they are released by this office.


----------



## john77

Sorry about that, I should have been more thorough. 

I was not questioning whether your information was correct or not, just trying to figure out what I missed. Thank you for graciously pointing it out.


----------



## john77

I did far worse than expected. 88 

I truly have no idea how I did so poorly, I thought for sure I did much better. Oh well here's to another two years before the next test :t: .


----------



## ProudAmerican

I didn't do too well either. I got a score of 90. I could've sworn I did better than that.


----------



## Southside

same here..i scored a 93!


----------



## DODK911

I did horrible! I got an 89 :BE:


----------



## ProudAmerican

It's getting to the point where anything lower than a 99 is unacceptable. Oh well, at least I have Vet status to fall back on.


----------



## smd6169

94 here....thought i was at 97 or higher. Anyone on a Boston resident? If overalll scores are low, we may still have a shot. How does the answer sheet appeal work?


----------



## j809

Hey maybe you didn't do as bad as you think. These could be very high scores as I heard of alot lower marks. There was a civil service test a few years back where a 91 was very high as half the people did not pass. Just wait till the lists are established. Good luck! :mrgreen:


----------



## ProudAmerican

I hope you're right. My score of 90 doesnt seem that good to me. How do you know there are a lot of low scores this year?


----------



## Skidaddy

I would agree, I hope your right. 85 (Thank god i'm a Vet)

I know a couple of other guys that got in the 80's.


----------



## mpd61

Good point J809!!!!!!

I got 94 and have DVET status, anybody hazard a guess as to my chances in my hometown with residency preference?
:-D


----------



## ProudAmerican

mpd61 said:


> Good point J809!!!!!!
> 
> I got 94 and have DVET status, anybody hazard a guess as to my chances in my hometown with residency preference?
> :-D


Dude, start running to get in shape for the academy, NOW!There's no question about it. You're in!


----------



## j809

He won't have to run, he's going to Plymouth Academy. :L:


----------



## DODK911

J809,

I hope your right about the scores because I didnt do well, but I do have Vet status as well so I hope that keeps me up at the top. I have been number 1 for the last two tests but my town hasnt hired anyone in the last four years and I cant fall off the top now!!!!!:woot:


----------



## Southside

MPD61,

Aren't you too old!


----------



## Guest

j809 said:


> He won't have to run, he's going to Plymouth Academy. :L:


Hey there everyone,
Rookie here!!  All you guys should be happy with your scores, i got a really low 81!! The question is, do they include points for turning in your DD214? Or do they add those points later. Anyone know? Thanks :/:


----------



## Macop

Screw it, I got a low score too, I'm joining the CS to get Vet status.


----------



## shark1

Is there anyway to look and see what others got for a score?


----------



## ProudAmerican

sparagmos said:


> Hey there everyone,
> Rookie here!!  All you guys should be happy with your scores, i got a really low 81!! The question is, do they include points for turning in your DD214? Or do they add those points later. Anyone know? Thanks :/:


You do not get extra points in the municipal civil service exam because you are a vet. You do get preference. State Police is the only exam I know of that gives vets an extra 2 points.


----------



## wryman

91.[-o<

Girlfriend scored 92:argue:


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican said:


> You do not get extra points in the municipal civil service exam because you are a vet. You do get preference. State Police is the only exam I know of that gives vets an extra 2 points.


Hey! Thanks for the info. I just emailed the HRD to find out about the same question. They said that they give you preference if you have one when it comes to applying as a veteran. But anyways, so now what happens? Should i just give up hope of becoming a cop just because of a lousy score, or do you think that it all comes down to, if you get offered a position? I mean how does this thing go about? I know that there are tons of candidates out there who have scored quite well, and Congrats! to all you guys.. who got 90's and above! But do i have a chance at all? Thanks for answering to my questions in advance!


----------



## Bob_A_Fett

I scored a 94.


----------



## soxrock75

93 here..........I am really bummed out because on the last 2 tests, I scored 100 each time. I am not making excuses by any means, maybe I had a brain fart that day, but as a veteran CS test taker, this one seemed a little more difficult than prior tests. Maybe 90+ is a good score???


----------



## Guest

I got a 97....... Thanks for telling us how to login and find that.


----------



## smd6169

I can swear there is no way I missed 6 Questions (94 here). Is there any way to appeal/review the questions you missed?

Anyone a Boston Resident? How did you do?

Good luck all!


----------



## TopCop24

John i'm in the same exact boat as you, i also got an 88 and thought i did extremely better than last time when i got a 91

:NO:



john77 said:
 

> I did far worse than expected. 88
> 
> I truly have no idea how I did so poorly, I thought for sure I did much better. Oh well here's to another two years before the next test :t: .


----------



## ProudAmerican

sparagmos said:


> Hey! Thanks for the info. I just emailed the HRD to find out about the same question. They said that they give you preference if you have one when it comes to applying as a veteran. But anyways, so now what happens? Should i just give up hope of becoming a cop just because of a lousy score, or do you think that it all comes down to, if you get offered a position? I mean how does this thing go about? I know that there are tons of candidates out there who have scored quite well, and Congrats! to all you guys.. who got 90's and above! But do i have a chance at all? Thanks for answering to my questions in advance!


Don't give up hope if you're a vet. You will always be placed higher than a nonvet regardless if they scored higher than you. I scored a 90, but I'm a vet and speak 2 foreign languages fluently, therefore I'm not too concerned.


----------



## john77

smd6169 said:


> I can swear there is no way I missed 6 Questions (94 here). Is there any way to appeal/review the questions you missed?
> 
> Anyone a Boston Resident? How did you do?
> 
> Good luck all!


I am in the same boat (except apparently I missed 12). I walked out of that test unsure of maybe 2 questions, 4 at most. I spoke with HRD today and they said that when we get the hardcorpy of our scores in the mail there will be directions on how to get a review of your answer sheet.

They will send you a copy of your answersheet along with a answer key. They will NOT send you the questions though, so you will not know which questions you got wrong only which number question you got wrong.


----------



## j809

> *MassCops Captain*
> 
> Screw it, I got a low score too, I'm joining the CS to get Vet status.


MACOP, did you even pass?:fu2:


----------



## Dan Stark

94 here. I am gathering from the posts so far that it might not be too bad...
:baby01: or :ninja:


----------



## bjm

I got a 90. Doesn't matter though because I got hired off the last list :grin: B: B: . Even though the test doesn't matter for me I am still disappointed in my score. I thought the test was very easy to get 10 wrong. I guess I am just dumber than I was when I took the test last time. Good luck to all. Looks like most people did not do as well this time around. Don't give up hope until the lists come out and you see where you stand. Who knows a 90 might be good enough to get you an interview.


----------



## thelastsamurai

I got a 89 :-(


----------



## thelastsamurai

pvd, sorry I didn't get a chance to respond to IM..


----------



## Portable81

94 here.


----------



## kjones

i think everyone has the same feeling, did worse than expected. 90 here. maybe the test 
was more difficult and these scores aren't as bad as we think...


----------



## TheKid

Skidaddy said:


> I would agree, I hope your right. 85 (Thank god i'm a Vet)
> 
> I know a couple of other guys that got in the 80's.


Skidaddy, it makes me feel better when I see you and I are in the same boat. I was shocked when I saw the score..
:up:


----------



## Xyr_gt

Yikes, Im sorta suprised. i thought for sure that i scored in the low 90's (91,92,93...max) i knew i had gotten a few wrong that i shouldent of have but when i also recieved my 85 i was shocked. Its not nearly enough to have anything acomplished from this list, But ill just have to pick myself up brush myself off, and try again. 

Im kinda bummed out.  
No Vet status.


----------



## Bleakeas

i got a 94P: ..... from Dracut, MA

hopefully everyone in my town did wicked bad.......ooops did i just type that


----------



## Bri9801

97.....I knew I missed 2 questions......Guess I missed three......


----------



## Wannabe1

Well my stomach dropped when I read my 93... I thought I got at least a 96. I hate the feeling of having to wait another 2 years for another test.


----------



## Macop

HA, none of ya are getting on. Go non-Civil Circun where the ridiculous absolute preferences don't mean shit.

MACOP, did you even pass?:fu2:
Oh Yimmy, I saw that, you must want to be violated. I passed with a whopping 82


----------



## Goose

I got a 89...and I'd be pissed, but I think I've just about given up on civil circus...last time around I got a 95.

Go figure.


----------



## fjmas1976

I am a d-vet and I got a 93 this time around. Doesn't mean anything, just another two years of watching and finally siging up for another exam and another $75 donation to the Commonwealth of MA


----------



## fjmas1976

You might not deal with preferences but you do deal with the old townie system and who-knows-who. The whole process in general just sucks. Who would have though it would be so hard just to get a job?[

QUOTE=Macop]HA, none of ya are getting on. Go non-Civil Circun where the ridiculous absolute preferences don't mean shit.

MACOP, did you even pass?:fu2:
Oh Yimmy, I saw that, you must want to be violated. I passed with a whopping 82[/QUOTE]


----------



## smd6169

Macop said:


> HA, none of ya are getting on. Go non-Civil Circun where the ridiculous absolute preferences don't mean shit.
> 
> MACOP, did you even pass?:fu2:
> Oh Yimmy, I saw that, you must want to be violated. I passed with a whopping 82


What are some of the None CS cities and towns?


----------



## j809

Hey everyone, this is a reality check and you have a few choices.
(1) Get on a police department as a part-time officer, do good, get your degree and put yourself through a FT academy. You will find a job in Non-CS, Campus or Out of state
(2) Go out of state to a large PD , like LAPD, NYPD, Chicago, Miami
(3) Hope to get on MSP, probably another test will be given in 06, but I hear that the 80th RTT might happen off the old list, at least it's just a rumor
(4) Or hope and hope forever to get on a Civil Service Department and watch your years fly by and wishing you did something sooner with your life.

Good luck


----------



## Ptlm.Shamrock147

Just got my score... 82! I got a 97 last time!! WTF... I thought I did alot better than an 82! So much for a CS department...


----------



## john77

Just curious, most people did alot worse than anticipated, so is it possible there was an error in scoring?

I know I may be grasping at straws here, but there does seem to be a trend here.


----------



## mikehammer

91 here ..


----------



## soxrock75

john77 said:


> Just curious, most people did alot worse than anticipated, so is it possible there was an error in scoring?
> 
> I know I may be grasping at straws here, but there does seem to be a trend here.


I just think the test was a little more difficult the last time around. While the test seemed similar to previous ones, there were some slight subtleties that you had to be aware of. I for one thought that this test made you think a lot more.

I remember reading some of the posts in April people made when they got home from taking the test, and many were arguing over several questions. In past tests, those questions would be cut and dry, no debate whatsoever. So, this test was different to say the least.


----------



## Dr.Magoo

john77 said:


> Just curious, most people did alot worse than anticipated, so is it possible there was an error in scoring?
> 
> I know I may be grasping at straws here, but there does seem to be a trend here.


I don't believe there is any chance that there was an error. Civil Service never makes mistakes! ;-)


----------



## brattdisp074

I expected something in the low to mid 90's. I actually got an 87. 

Guess I won't quit my day job. :BE:


----------



## RustyShackleford

I got a 96 again, maybe this one's worth a bit more...


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

Special Congrats to MPD61! Looking forward to being under your wing on Mids in #209........The stuff I can lern......


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

mpd61 said:


> Good point J809!!!!!!
> 
> I got 94 and have DVET status, anybody hazard a guess as to my chances in my hometown with residency preference?
> 
> :-D


Hey Woody, now you are going to have to work!!!!:t: congrats. 93 here oh well maybe next time. Maybe I can patrol the Boston Harbor and get VET status.


----------



## justcardio

My score was a shock :shock: 92. I too also thought I was in high 90's. Does anyone know if they included past police experience in the score yet?????


----------



## DVET1979

85 here, thank God I joined the MARINES instead of getting my degree in criminal justice


----------



## LastCall

96 and due circumstance just a "fyi" conversation piece. Not applying.


----------



## Skidaddy

85 here, thank God I joined the MARINES instead of getting my degree in criminal justice

Me Too \\/


----------



## wryman

It all depends on what town you reside. Small town or big city? A 91 or 93 could be as good as a 100. I guess I have to wait till November!:crazy:


----------



## TopCop24

wryman said:


> It all depends on what town you reside. Small town or big city? A 91 or 93 could be as good as a 100. I guess I have to wait till November!:crazy:


88 here, but thank got i'm done with the MSP selection process...now if they'll only tell me YES


----------



## mpd61

40th MPOC#309 said:


> Special Congrats to MPD61! Looking forward to being under your wing on Mids in #209........The stuff I can lern......


Bullshit!!!!! 
I'll be your wingman anytime!!! And Damn proud to let you be primary! Besides..............
Can you see me doing EVOC in #949 from Massasoit HA HA!!!!!!
:jump:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309

I would love to see ANYONE go through EVOC @ NAS South Weymouth in the "new" 950! How to blow up an old dead 3.0 liter grocery-getter! Or roll it while going through the cones @ 32 mph!B:


----------



## Sgt Jack

Got a 93....Thought I nailed it good this time WTF??? Couple of years back I was getting 95's and landing in the top ten on my towns list....I see that the money I spent on the Patrick Rogers exam prep class was well spent :FT: 

Hey Mpd61 Nice Avatar BTW


----------



## ponyboy

I scored a 95. Thank God I'm a black female disabled vet that speaks Haitian and Spanish. Do you think I'll get a call?


----------



## mpd61

Sgt Jack said:


> Got a 93....Thought I nailed it good this time WTF??? Couple of years back I was getting 95's and landing in the top ten on my towns list....I see that the money I spent on the Patrick Rogers exam prep class was well spent :FT:
> 
> Hey Mpd61 Nice Avatar BTW


Hey Jack!

By now you know every test has verrry subtle little differences that really don't amount to a hill of beans. I've scored from 91 to 98 over five tests, wit the last being 94. Sometimes I think we start to fall into the trap of reading "too much" into some questions like the shortest route types and the abstract reasoning ones.

In any event............Most of us seemed to have scored lower than before. What does it mean? "Hell I wouldn't know"

I only know that I am fortunate to have finally reached my goal of working in the field and after several years am looking at my municipality for the final green grass jump.
With My score and status, I'm happy to be looking for an interview. There are no guarantees, but at this point in my life, "it's now or never"


----------



## ejk55

95%


----------



## NegroRotary

89 here DVET status, no residence preference, bilingual, hope to get with the transit police


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

I Can't believe this I got an 88. Any body here a resident in Somerville? For those who are looking for Non Civil Service depts save the breath unless you have the Full Time Academy. 



Well Im packing my bags because I heard New Orleans PD has a few openings:innocent:


----------



## wryman

Anyone going for south shore departments?


----------



## Fozzy

Anybody know for sure if the 'experience points' have been added into this score? 93 here...


----------



## j809

Fozzy said:


> Anybody know for sure if the 'experience points' have been added into this score? 93 here...


Oh man Fozzy, that means you only got an 80 with 13 points added for experience. You are a lifer, stop taking the damn test. :mrgreen:


----------



## wryman

j809 said:


> Hey maybe you didn't do as bad as you think. These could be very high scores as I heard of alot lower marks. There was a civil service test a few years back where a 91 was very high as half the people did not pass. Just wait till the lists are established. Good luck! :mrgreen:


Saying a prayer!!!!!


----------



## sparksbj774

I got a 92, the last test was a 83 hope it helps.


----------



## KindaConfused

I just looked mine up. I got a 99. They should give you extra points for how well you do in what time frame you finished. I was done with the test in 25 min.

I was kinda surprised by the ammount of people who took so long to do the test. It will be interesting to see if I can remember whatever question it turns out I got wrong.

How do they expect you to contest something if you don't know the question?


----------



## wryman

KindaConfused said:


> I just looked mine up. I got a 99. They should give you extra points for how well you do in what time frame you finished. I was done with the test in 25 min.
> 
> I was kinda surprised by the ammount of people who took so long to do the test. It will be interesting to see if I can remember whatever question it turns out I got wrong.
> 
> How do they expect you to contest something if you don't know the question?


DUDE!!!
That is the BIGGEST piece of HORSESH*T I've heard so far!:---) :---) :---)


----------



## justcardio

Anyone Know If "experience Points" Have Been Added To Score????????


----------



## j809

> I just looked mine up. I got a 99. They should give you extra points for how well you do in what time frame you finished. I was done with the test in 25 min.
> 
> I was kinda surprised by the ammount of people who took so long to do the test. It will be interesting to see if I can remember whatever question it turns out I got wrong.
> 
> How do they expect you to contest something if you don't know the question?


You should wipe your mouth after eating so much shit.


----------



## ponyboy

Done with the test in 25 minutes and a 99. Interesting. BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!! Either you did some incredible guess work or your full of shit. I scored a 95%


----------



## Dan Stark

> I just looked mine up. I got a 99. They should give you extra points for how well you do in what time frame you finished. I was done with the test in 25 min.
> 
> I was kinda surprised by the ammount of people who took so long to do the test. It will be interesting to see if I can remember whatever question it turns out I got wrong.
> 
> How do they expect you to contest something if you don't know the question?


You averaged 1 question every 15 seconds...? Ok. Good luck passing your drug screen after your offer of employment. [-o<


----------



## kwflatbed

*:-({|= Dream on little cowboy.*

*KindaConfused*
_I just looked mine up. I got a 99 [-X _


----------



## KindaConfused

srf13 said:


> You averaged 1 question every 15 seconds...? Ok. Good luck passing your drug screen after your offer of employment. [-o<


 Ok, you're right. It was a damn short time though. I finished. Looked around, everyone still looked liked they were having trouble. I didn't want to be the first one finished, so I went through the test until someon else went up first. Then I waited 5 minutes and turned my test in.

I thought I had done worse, because I looked as I was leaving and most the people weren't even half through the test.

Here's my score:

Click Here


----------



## KindaConfused

kwflatbed said:


> *:-({|= Dream on little cowboy.*
> 
> *KindaConfused*
> _I just looked mine up. I got a 99 [-X _


 Why's it hard to believe someone got a 99?

My score here


----------



## Dan Stark

Call me skeptical, but when you scan your letter in, I'll believe it. It's not hard to believe that someone got a 99, it's just when a huge ego plops down and says how fast they got it done (like you did), people are going to say something. Be humble, it's a good character trait. Also, it says something about your perception of time, when you hyperbolize like you did. Accurate perception of reality is a skill you will need as a police officer.


----------



## john77

Not hard to believe someone got a 99, but it is kind of hard to believe you did so in 25 minutes.

I did really well, of course this score is with my residency and my non-vet preferences added in  .









I can photoshop too :roll: .


----------



## ponyboy

Like the others said it's not hard to believe you got a 99,it's the time frame. That test took me longer than my previous 2 test in which I scored 100% and a 94%. The test I scored 100% took about 2 hours not 25 minutes. Like I said unless of course your guess work is on point.


----------



## KindaConfused

john77 said:


> Not hard to believe someone got a 99, but it is kind of hard to believe you did so in 25 minutes.
> 
> I did really well, of course this score is with my residency and my non-vet preferences added in  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can photoshop too :roll: .


 *sigh* I already explained my time thing and that looking back it might not have been that short of time. But I do know it was less than a hour.

In any case, I have no need to photoshop my score. I know what I got. I'm sorry I"m an outsider and don't have any "masscops.com friends" to back me up. You asked for what score someone got, and I gave it.

Someone mentioned scanning in my actual thing I go in the mail, and apparently I'll get accused of photoshopping that too.

I'm sorry I got caught up in the moment last night in seeing my score. I'm not a VET or a DVET so it doesn't really matter most likely anyways.


----------



## ponyboy

I don't have any Mass Cop friends either,just seems a bit far fetched.


----------



## ProudAmerican

I don't see why so many of you find Kindofconfused's claim so unbelieveable. The guy is obviously a Marine. Before we can graduate Bootcamp we have to be able to field strip our M16-A2 service rifle, recite the Marine Corps hymn, complete a 100 question CS exam while dodging incoming mortar rounds, in less than 10 minutes.

If you ask me, Kindofconfused is a slacker. It should never have taken him 25 minutes to complete the exam.....what?...you don't believe me? I'm sure fellow Devil Dogs on this board will have no problem confirming what I've written.:innocent:


----------



## KindaConfused

ProudAmerican said:


> I don't see why so many of you find Kindofconfused's claim so unbelieveable. The guy is obviously a Marine. Before we can graduate Bootcamp we have to be able to field strip our M16-A2 service rifle, recite the Marine Corps hymn, complete a 100 question CS exam while dodging incoming mortar rounds, in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> If you ask me, Kindofconfused is a slacker. It should never have taken him 25 minutes to complete the exam.....what?...you don't believe me? I'm sure fellow Devil Dogs on this board will have no problem confirming what I've written.:innocent:


 read all my posts. I already clarified my time refrence regarding taking the test. Feel free to keep beating a dead horse at this point.

You don't have to feel so bitter because you *only* got a 90 and I got a 99. You're a vet and will still be listed before me if we're on the same list.


----------



## ProudAmerican

KindaConfused said:


> read all my posts. I already clarified my time refrence regarding taking the test. Feel free to keep beating a dead horse at this point.
> 
> You don't have to feel so bitter because you *only* got a 90 and I got a 99. You're a vet and will still be listed before me if we're on the same list.


Dude, why would I feel bitter? I am a veteran, even if I scored a 70 I would still be ahead of you on the list, not to mention I speak 2 other languages fluently. So I ask again, why would I be bitter?


----------



## smd6169

ProudAmerican said:


> Dude, why would I feel bitter? I am a veteran, even if I scored a 70 I would still be ahead of you on the list, not to mention I speak 2 other languages fluently. So I ask again, why would I be bitter?


And that's why this test and CS are BULLSHIT. When anyone with a 70 is ranked above a person with 99 or 100%.


----------



## smd6169

KindaConfused said:


> read all my posts. I already clarified my time refrence regarding taking the test. Feel free to keep beating a dead horse at this point.
> 
> You don't have to feel so bitter because you *only* got a 90 and I got a 99. You're a vet and will still be listed before me if we're on the same list.


Not if I can help it...as soon as rankings come out, if I am up there but not high enough cause VETS are above me...hello law suit. Is it discrimination against none-vets, or is it discrimination against those who chose to go to college? Don't get me wrong VETS, all the credit to you for enlisting full-time but remember, YOU VOLUNTEERED! No one made you enlist.


----------



## john77

smd6169 said:


> Not if I can help it...as soon as rankings come out, if I am up there but not high enough cause VETS are above me...hello law suit.


Good luck with that...let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## ProudAmerican

smd6169 said:


> Not if I can help it...as soon as rankings come out, if I am up there but not high enough cause VETS are above me...hello law suit. Is it discrimination against none-vets, or is it discrimination against those who chose to go to college? Don't get me wrong VETS, all the credit to you for enlisting full-time but remember, YOU VOLUNTEERED! No one made you enlist.


So where do we stop with this ludicrous lawsuit? Should I sue if a company gives a position to someone with a bachelors degree, while denying me the position because I don't have a degree? That person VOLUNTEERED to go to college, they did not have to.

Gimme a break. I don't see why you're not talking to a recruiter. As I've stated before, YOU CANNOT CHOOSE YOUR RACE, OR GENDER, BUT BY GOD YOU CAN CHOOSE TO BE A VET. I used to complain about a lot of things, but my grandfather recently told me to never complain about the things I can change. If I were you, I'd look for my nearest recruiter. You claim to be prior service, why not take advantage of the $15,000 reenlistment bonus and get vet status at the same time?


----------



## ProudAmerican

john77 said:


> Good luck with that...let me know how it works out for you.


No kidding..If I had a nickel everytime I heard that I wouldn't need a CS job.


----------



## smd6169

ProudAmerican said:


> You claim to be prior service, why not take advantage of the $15,000 reenlistment bonus and get vet status at the same time?


I would defend this country with my life, any day, anytime. However, I am not going to enlist so I can go to Iraq to fight a war to free the Iraqi people when there are homeless people here [many whom are VETS] and others in need of a working healthcare system, that have been forgoten. Now with Katrina, wish we could help but all the $ and resources are over seas.


----------



## KindaConfused

ProudAmerican said:


> So where do we stop with this ludicrous lawsuit? Should I sue if a company gives a position to someone with a bachelors degree, while denying me the position because I don't have a degree? That person VOLUNTEERED to go to college, they did not have to.
> 
> Gimme a break. I don't see why you're not talking to a recruiter. As I've stated before, YOU CANNOT CHOOSE YOUR RACE, OR GENDER, BUT BY GOD YOU CAN CHOOSE TO BE A VET. I used to complain about a lot of things, but my grandfather recently told me to never complain about the things I can change. If I were you, I'd look for my nearest recruiter. You claim to be prior service, why not take advantage of the $15,000 reenlistment bonus and get vet status at the same time?


 You are right about one thing, being a non-vet is not a protected class. But there are other classes of people who are protected. Certain people in those protected classes are not allowed to join the military. So de facto (is that too big a word for you) giving a preference to veterans is discriminatory against those classes of people. And a law suit from one of those PROTECTED classes in MA may just be the catalyst needed to change the way civil service works.


----------



## ProudAmerican

KindaConfused said:


> You are right about one thing, being a non-vet is not a protected class. But there are other classes of people who are protected. Certain people in those protected classes are not allowed to join the military. So de facto (is that too big a word for you) giving a preference to veterans is discriminatory against those classes of people. And a law suit from one of those PROTECTED classes in MA may just be the catalyst needed to change the way civil service works.


"So de facto", Here's a couple of things that will keep you from serving in our beloved military , a felony conviction, physically and mentally unfit for duty, I would say if any of those applies to you then law enforcement is not a wise choice. Wouldn't you agree?....wait a minute,....why am I even arguing this point with you?...unless you've worn the uniform you will never understand.


----------



## ProudAmerican

smd6169 said:


> I would defend this country with my life, any day, anytime. However, I am not going to enlist so I can go to Iraq to fight a war to free the Iraqi people when there are homeless people here [many whom are VETS] and others in need of a working healthcare system, that have been forgoten. Now with Katrina, wish we could help but all the $ and resources are over seas.


Well, all of them are not overseas. Some of them wasting away right here on masscops.com. I'll be going there soon. Care to come along? Though, you may have to reenlist.


----------



## Guest

^^^^Biting my tounge over here...........


----------



## DVET1979

SMD, for the last time, you chose not to go active duty-deal with it . Good Luck with that lawsuit, I am sure that doing something that is percieved as anti-veteran during a time of war will go over real well in the courts and the legislature !!!!! I agree with Proud American that you cant change the way you were born, but you can choose to be a vet.. Anyone can think of a stupid reason to sue for discrimantion. I personally am staring my lawsuit against Hooters for them not hiring me to be on their waitstaff-The nerve of them, just because I am a man who is going bald and has a hairy back and nether regions, thats pure discrimination. Then I am going to sue Victoria's Secret Modeling for them rejecting me as well. Next I am going to sue the Mafia becuase I am not 100 percent Italian and cant become a made guy, *CAN ANYONE ELSE THINK OF PEOPLE OR ORGANIZATIONS THEY WANT TO SUE? I WOULD LIKE TO GET A LIST GOING.......*


----------



## ryan933

90 here...I got a 90 last time as well..how did that happen?????


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I got a 96 and that includes my experience points... without them I would have gotten a 94. I haven't gotten a written score that low since the first time I took the exam like 100 years ago.:huh:

By the way, cool pics from Orlando. I like the parrot too.


----------



## jay-z

smd6169 said:


> Not if I can help it...as soon as rankings come out, if I am up there but not high enough cause VETS are above me...hello law suit. Is it discrimination against none-vets, or is it discrimination against those who chose to go to college? Don't get me wrong VETS, all the credit to you for enlisting full-time but remember, YOU VOLUNTEERED! No one made you enlist.


 How dare you sleep under the blanket of security that are great man and women of this Nation provide for us, and then say something like this. Volunteered or not you should respect all the Men and Women that join the Armed Forces, if not for them you would be stuck living in a Third World Country.
I, like so many out here had no type of connections but if you want it bad enough don't wait for it to be handed to you. GO AND GET IT. No matter how you want to look at it, join or Enlist or go out there and get it
I am sick and tired of listening to people out here cry about Vets or people with connections or minorities. Find yourself a shit job security screening bags at logan for starts like I did and you know what it will pay off. No, we all want to be Police Officers right away, well guess what keep testing with CIVIL CIRCUS and one day it will be handed to you. Or just maybe you will wake up and be 50 talking the same sh**.:flipoff:


----------



## smd6169

jay-z said:


> How dare you sleep under the blanket of security that are great man and women of this Nation provide for us, and then say something like this. Volunteered or not you should respect all the Men and Women that join the Armed Forces, if not for them you would be stuck living in a Third World Country.
> I, like so many out here had no type of connections but if you want it bad enough don't wait for it to be handed to you. GO AND GET IT. No matter how you want to look at it, join or Enlist or go out there and get it
> I am sick and tired of listening to people out here cry about Vets or people with connections or minorities. Find yourself a shit job security screening bags at logan for starts like I did and you know what it will pay off. No, we all want to be Police Officers right away, well guess what keep testing with CIVIL CIRCUS and one day it will be handed to you. Or just maybe you will wake up and be 50 talking the same sh**.:flipoff:


Jay-Z, are you a VET? Are you on the job? I have to tell you, I sure hope that if/when you ever have to write a report, that your grammar, spelling etc... improve because your going to have cases dismissed. Anyhow, if you would have read some of my other posts you would have seen that I was not criticizing the VET, I am criticizing CS system. PLEASE let me know if you are either a VET or on the job...that may strengthen my point that those with THE HIGHEST SCORE, should get CALLED before those with LOWER scores....


----------



## ponyboy

I agree. Vets should be awarded 5 points for their service which is a huge anount of points on a CS test but i don't think they should go right to the top of the list.


----------



## smd6169

ponyboy said:


> I agree. Vets should be awarded 5 points for their service which is a huge anount of points on a CS test but i don't think they should go right to the top of the list.


Ponyboy - That I agree and can live with. That's what the State Police does and they turn out good recruits.


----------



## jay-z

smd6169 said:


> Jay-Z, are you a VET? Are you on the job? I have to tell you, I sure hope that if/when you ever have to write a report, that your grammar, spelling etc... improve because your going to have cases dismissed. Anyhow, if you would have read some of my other posts you would have seen that I was not criticizing the VET, I am criticizing CS system. PLEASE let me know if you are either a VET or on the job...that may strengthen my point that those with THE HIGHEST SCORE, should get CALLED before those with LOWER scores....


 Not to worry about the grammar and anything else out here and yes I'm a Vet, USMC may I add. Just to inform you I work for a Department that has nothing to do with CIVIL CIRCUS and I lived in a CIVIL CIRCUS city for many years. I also scored 96 and above on the test. But not crying over not being hired by the city I lived in. Went out and got it on my own. Oh if your so concerned about my court cases I do very well so keep crying and correcting me and I'll continue to do what you wish you can be doing. Oh for your info I was on the stand one day and had an Attorney comment on a misspelled word to the Judge and my reply was, " your Honor thank God for spell check because I would have misspelled a lot more words." The Judge smiled and said Officer I know what you mean. So if your good on the stand your good.


----------



## ProudAmerican

smd6169 said:


> Ponyboy - That I agree and can live with. That's what the State Police does and they turn out good recruits.


Wah! Wahhhhhhhh! I've got sand in my clit. Suck it up buttercup and cowboy up! This issue has been discussed ad-nauseum. If any protected group is entitled to any preference, it is the Veteran. How quickly you, and many of your ilk have forgotten that it is the VET that guarantees the rights you take for granted.

Instead of being eternally grateful you've chosen to bitch and moan, about the little benefit we're given for our sacrifices. However I am not disappointed. You are excercising a right that many of my brothers/sisters have paid the ultimate price for. They died for your right to speak out against the benefits of veterans.


----------



## jay-z

ProudAmerican said:


> Wah! Wahhhhhhhh! I've got sand in my clit. Suck it up buttercup and cowboy up! This issue has been discussed ad-nauseum. If any protected group is entitled to any preference, it is the Veteran. How quickly you, and many of your ilk have forgotten that it is the VET that guarantees the rights you take for granted.
> 
> Instead of being eternally grateful you've chosen to bitch and moan, about the little benefit we're given for our sacrifices. However I am not disappointed. You are excercising a right that many of my brothers/sisters have paid the ultimate price for. They died for your right to speak out against the benefits of veterans.


 Thank You well said..:GNANA:


----------



## Southside

you people need too keep this thread about scores. who really gives two shits what any of you all think about preference. CS sucks and nobody disputes that, but staying on here arguing is pointless.


----------



## smd6169

jay-z said:


> Not to worry about the grammar and anything else out here and yes I'm a Vet, USMC may I add. Just to inform you I work for a Department that has nothing to do with CIVIL CIRCUS and I lived in a CIVIL CIRCUS city for many years. I also scored 96 and above on the test. But not crying over not being hired by the city I lived in. Went out and got it on my own. Oh if your so concerned about my court cases I do very well so keep crying and correcting me and I'll continue to do what you wish you can be doing. Oh for your info I was on the stand one day and had an Attorney comment on a misspelled word to the Judge and my reply was, " your Honor thank God for spell check because I would have misspelled a lot more words." The Judge smiled and said Officer I know what you mean. So if your good on the stand your good.


Jay-Z...I have to laugh and say I liked your response to me and the Judge. Your OK in my book. Anyhow, someone above wrote about how this subject has been basically hammered to death etc... I agree but again state, nothing against VETS! CS and the selection process is a joke! What CS town did you live in where VET and 96 did not get you called? I am a Boston resident and hope to god that my none-vet ass gets on with a 94 as I am turning 32 in 2 months. The selection process here in MA is frustrating!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay-z

smd6169 said:


> Jay-Z...I have to laugh and say I liked your response to me and the Judge. Your OK in my book. Anyhow, someone above wrote about how this subject has been basically hammered to death etc... I agree but again state, nothing against VETS! CS and the selection process is a joke! What CS town did you live in where VET and 96 did not get you called? I am a Boston resident and hope to god that my none-vet ass gets on with a 94 as I am turning 32 in 2 months. The selection process here in MA is frustrating!!!!!!!!!!


 Danvers.. hey. It's only a discussion trust me I'm not offended.... Good luck


----------



## Guest

94 here but that means garbage unless you are a VET. Not knocking Vets or DVets cause that is how my husband started out. Good luck to all on the job hunt.


----------



## FRPDConstable

I got a 97 with residency better then my 92 without on the last test. I can just wait and see now.


----------



## Guest

94 here. I was hoping for something a bit higher, but hopefully with Vet status, I'll be ok with MBTA. Unfortunately, I don''t have residency anywhere, becuase I moved in January....#-o


----------



## countryboy

yeah i scored a 88 which is no surprise for me since i am horrible at taking exams, chances are that i'll never get on :BNANA: but no offense too any of the vets out there cause i have the most respect for you guys and girls, your all heros, but to speak for all the non military people that are strugling to get on a department and have too face tough competition,, wouldnt in be nice too atleast get a discount on the f-ing exam since we dont have a fair shot at getting hired? so much for equal oppurtunity employmer .its like buying a raffle ticket, yeeah chances are your not gonna win, but if you do excellent. :turned: hell they cant even spread out the exam sites so people dont have too travel long distances, im just frustrated with the whole proceccs. its a joke i think mass sux and should seriously eliminate the test and have the towns do there own testing and stop stealing peoples money. seeeeeeee ya down south peoples


----------



## Southside

:alcoholi: :wacko: Huh?


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

Guys ther has been fights and crying for the last 13 pages. I can't wait until Nov 1 to see how I ranked on my Town so lets start working together to see how people did. Beside for those who scored low like me I wouldn't feel bad because less people took the test no one under 21 and resident and vets get on top. Lets face it if you want to stay in the area do what I did go to New Hampshire. I have been there for 6 years. Look at NHSP they have 6 tests in the next 2 seasons. All you need to be is a good person and very very fit. The run has to be done under11:21

*Let me start*

* Resident Prefrence Somerville MA Score 88%*


----------



## KozmoKramer

OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> ... All you need to be is a good person and very very fit. The run has to be done under11:21


Dont forget the uncorrected vision standard of 20/40 or better,
and the educational requirement.


----------



## Enforcer174

I got a 96!! I really thought i did much worse


----------



## wryman

WOW!:/: More and more I'm seeing higher scores...:HS:


----------



## smd6169

Hey all. when you post your scores (which I hope you all did well) can you include your residency status...I can't wait for 11/1...94, Boston here.


----------



## ponyboy

95- Melrose


----------



## holltim4103

95 - vet - westfield


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I got an 88. I swear I did better then that.

Scott


----------



## sparksbj774

92 walpole


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

Hey incase anyone is wondering I appealed my score. Basically they send you an answer sheet and a copy of your scan tron from the day so you can see and correct the test for yourself. To Bad no extra ponints for me.


----------



## smd6169

OciferpeteHPD3500 said:


> Hey incase anyone is wondering I appealed my score. Basically they send you an answer sheet and a copy of your scan tron from the day so you can see and correct the test for yourself. To Bad no extra ponints for me.


They didn't give you the question booklet, correct?


----------



## WMPERK4

Didn't do as well on this one myself either. I got a 94 on the last one and sat at 8th on list for the town I lived in (Auburn). This time around I got an 86 and residence in Webster.


----------



## Guest

97 here and not happy about it at all. I scored a 94 2 years ago and a 99 4 years ago. I got an interview with the 99 but unfortunately did not get on. Wondering if it was because I was only 21 at the time of the interview, probably not but who knows. Looks like I will be hitting the non CS towns. Already lined up for a couple of tests in NH.


----------



## kickboxer1st

hey guys i got 85 Framingham. this was the first time i took the test im from a different ethnic background now american citizen i speak 2 foreign languages. Do you guys think i have any chance? thanks and take care


----------



## soxrock75

kickboxer1st said:


> hey guys i got 85 Framingham. this was the first time i took the test im from a different ethnic background now american citizen i speak 2 foreign languages. Do you guys think i have any chance? thanks and take care


Sorry Dude but I think you stand a better chance of becoming the Kickboxing Champion of the World!!!


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500

A few post back ANSWER: No they didn't send me the actual booklet with questions. The the answer sheet and a copy of my actual sheet i made my marks on. I guess they don't want to contest even more. About 10 questions o nthe exam hand more than 1 answer. My weakness was in the fourth column between 60-80 on the sheet. I wish we can get this thread going some more to get guys to post scores and towns. so we doln't have to wait till Nov 1. Thank God I'm going on a cruise on the 15th should make tuime fly by 

For those looking in NH the test is 10/08 for the east coast it called the Macantosh College Test it like NH Civil Service. If you score good you get offers toi move up in the next phase from multiple towns in a few months. So start running. 

Also NH state police is have a test in NOV and Feb, They are a getting better and had a nice contract go in Jun 1 of this year. Good Luck to ALL


----------



## MA218

I gave up on the CS exam. I got a 98 one year and was on the list for Everett. 

I was 85th and never moved, and that was with residency. 

Good luck to everyone, maybe this will be your time.


----------



## smd6169

One week until the list comes out....


----------



## mpd61

Christ!

You jinxed us! now it's gonna seem like longer!!!!

8-O


----------



## Guest

ProudAmerican said:


> "So de facto", Here's a couple of things that will keep you from serving in our beloved military , a felony conviction, physically and mentally unfit for duty, I would say if any of those applies to you then law enforcement is not a wise choice. Wouldn't you agree?....wait a minute,....why am I even arguing this point with you?...unless you've worn the uniform you will never understand.


I'm not sure if you are ignorant or not, but there are other eliminating factors...I can't join the service for something that may or may not ever affect my life in any other capacity...I had malignant melanoma while I was in college...didnt even know it was there until the doctor called back with the test results...a couple of small surgical procedures later, and minor copays, and I was on with my life without so much as a speed bump...yet, I cannot join the service...how would that affect my ability to perform the duties and details of a police officer? Im confused because, as far as I feel, I am otherwise, more than capable and this malignant melanoma for me, was no more than a minor inconvenience...I never got sick from it...if anything, its actually better for me...Ill be more aware of what is going on with my body and potentially, more aware of any changes BEFORE they go into a dangerous or irrevversible zone. So, the military is NOT a viable option for everyone, it outright excludes people, so why should there be a preference?


----------



## fjmas1976

tmsilvei said:


> I had malignant melanoma while I was in college................. So, the military is NOT a viable option for everyone, it outright excludes people, so why should there be a preference?


Key words..."while I was in college". While you were in college I was at a Marine Corps base defending the freedom and rights you enjoy everyday. All the Christmas breaks and holidays you had with your family MYSELF AND OTHER SERVICE MEMBERS spent it on watch or in a barracks room along with other lonely Marines, soldiers, sailors, etc.

We gave up 4 years of our lives to defend this country. As a result we are at a disadvantage because we are competing with kids who spent 4 years partying and doing beer-bong hits but happen to emerge with a degree in CJ. Most of us don't have a degree and are working on it now. Vets deserve every advantage we get.

I doubt you are truly disqualified....did you try for a waiver? It took me almost a year to ship out to boot camp due to decreased extension in my elbows. I fought like hell to get in and did what I had to do to git-r-done. :sb:


----------



## sempergumby

I don't begrudge any person for their decision to go to college or go in the Military. College grads have an advantage of school which a lot of PD's look for. Vets have an advantage that we are disciplined we have been to our lowest and highist and have beaten both of them.

Their is a plus and minus to both avenues to become a Police Officer. College is not the only factor in hiring a person, and neither is the Military. A person has to weighed on his or her merits and personal character, not just an affiliation with a school degree or a branch of service.


----------



## fjmas1976

sempergumby said:


> I don't begrudge any person for their decision to go to college or go in the Military. College grads have an advantage of school which a lot of PD's look for. Vets have an advantage that we are disciplined we have been to our lowest and highist and have beaten both of them.
> 
> Their is a plus and minus to both avenues to become a Police Officer. College is not the only factor in hiring a person, and neither is the Military. A person has to weighed on his or her merits and personal character, not just an affiliation with a school degree or a branch of service.


I am not saying I begrudge a person for going to college. I only get upset when the college grads say us vets shouldn't get a preference.


----------



## Guest

fjmas1976 said:


> I am not saying I begrudge a person for going to college. I only get upset when the college grads say us vets shouldn't get a preference.


Im not sure the argument is wheter a vet should get preference or not...its more, that it isnt fair for vets to get ABSOLUTE preference...which is the case now

And yeah, I did try to join the military, but I have morals and standards, and I was not going to authorize my recruitter to lie for me, nor was I going to lie...


----------



## smd6169

As a reservists who never got activated (Out in 2000) I believe that VET's should get something - like 2 - 5 points as is given by the State Police. The absolute preference almost makes Active Military a pre-requisite for the job. Also, I think the method used to designate who is and who is not a VET should be updated. It is not fair when a 4 year Active Duty who never-ever serves in combat or during time of war is deemed a VET when an 8 year reservists who never get's activated or is in during "peace time" is not deemed a VET. Anyhow - this is one of those Agree to Disagree,,,,


----------



## DevilDog1775

smd6169 said:


> As a reservists who never got activated (Out in 2000) I believe that VET's should get something - like 2 - 5 points as is given by the State Police. The absolute preference almost makes Active Military a pre-requisite for the job. Also, I think the method used to designate who is and who is not a VET should be updated. It is not fair when a 4 year Active Duty who never-ever serves in combat or during time of war is deemed a VET when an 8 year reservists who never get's activated or is in during "peace time" is not deemed a VET. Anyhow - this is one of those Agree to Disagree,,,,


There is NO WAY you can rate someone who played "weekend warrior" during peacetime equally to someone who served actively for 4 years. If you get called to combat......you deserve the rating. For showing up for Boy Scout/Reserve Drill weekends no way.[-(


----------



## swimfins

What do you think about the vet that did 4 or 6 years active duty but never saw any real action?


----------



## kokid

I am not a vet but believe that they deserve preference as far as getting on the job. It shouldn't matter whether you were fully enlisted or national guard. Let's face it, we all had the same opportunity to serve our country and when they did, war time or not, they knew by signing on that going to war was a possibility that they would have no choice but to face. Now that being said, I don't think they should continue to receive preference once hired i.e. promotional exams. That's just going overboard. No disrespect intended to the brave men and women who serve(d) our country.


----------



## DevilDog1775

swimfins said:


> What do you think about the vet that did 4 or 6 years active duty but never saw any real action?


Still gave up 4-6 years of his/her life.........spent Christmas/Thanksgiving/New Years etc. away from friends, family, and loved ones. Do you know what's it's like to sit in a barracks room on Thanksgiving without your family/friends around? Ever spent a birthday at the Rifle Range?

The active duty service member LIVES the military 24/7 for the duration of their enlistment. The Reservists show up one weekend a month, and for two weeks once a year. Most of them are out of shape,unkempt, and bitch and moan about their "weekend drill". They're home for all the holidays, b-days, and their life hardly changes except for when it is "Weekend Warrior" time.


----------



## DevilDog1775

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well said Devil, you beat me to it. Let me add this, "For those who have fought for it, Freedom has a flavor the protected will never know" and unless you served Active Duty as DevilDog1775 said above, why dont you just STFU! because you will never know. :up_yours: you had the option to go Active Duty, but you didn't so you have no room to bitch.


:thumbup: Nicely said............ Semper Fi


----------



## smd6169

Devildog & USMCMP - you guys are Marines, brain washed by the corps and we wouldn't expect anything less but total ignorance from you. Stop quoting all these movies and other one liners youv'e heard over the years. Did you read "Jarhead" - all this Marine did was bitch. Be proud of what you have done as those who were reservists are. We all did what was right for us at the time. Just because you chose to go active duty doesn't make you a superior police candidate, a better person or a better soldier as compared to someone who chose the reserves or to attend college and get an education. Isn't serving your country a reward enough? You apparently fought for our freedom shapparently that be enough of an ego boost? Your a hero. Veteran's of apparently war's should be awarded by Civil Service for their service but 2 -5 points is more then enough as 1 point makes a world of difference on whether you will be called or not. A VET getting a 70 and just passing being placed above someone with a score of a 100 is ridiculous. It defeats the whole process of testing people.


----------



## kwflatbed

*AMEN !!!*


----------



## swimfins

DevilDog1775 said:


> Still gave up 4-6 years of his/her life.........spent Christmas/Thanksgiving/New Years etc. away from friends, family, and loved ones. Do you know what's it's like to sit in a barracks room on Thanksgiving without your family/friends around? Ever spent a birthday at the Rifle Range?
> 
> I do know what its like. Its awful, but at the same time there was always that rip of patriotism that gives you goose bumps while hoisting colors in the morning. No matter how far from home or what holiday. Hoo yah. Go Navy....hehe


----------



## Macop

2 yrs and this thread is still running


----------



## Maximus

finally looked up my rank, 1st in my town.


----------



## EOD1

yeah there is also nothing like missing your kids growing up also. serving your country(if that is the reason u joined) is a huge satisfaction, but there is 2 years of my daughters life i will never get back. i'll never get the birthdays back, the sick days the sad days the bad days the good days the cook outs, the vacations. i will never get that back. i earned my damn prefrence. there is nothing like getting shot on ur kids birthday.


----------



## EOD1

yeah i thought u'd like that ken.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Macop said:


> 2 yrs and this thread is still running


All military talk aside...


----------



## Guest

Maximus said:


> finally looked up my rank, 1st in my town.


WHAT TOWN?
I'M 1ST IN A WESTERN MA. TOWN TOO AND I DIDN'T THINK THERE WERE MANY CIVIL SERVICE TOOWNS OUT HERE.


----------

